# Coughing /Gagging



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yes I know I worry but! Since George started in NI/had his jab yesterday he has had a little cough/ gag. As I mentioned on a previous thread he was also sick a little yesterday. It's as if he has something stuck in throat and he gags a little. He has eaten his breakfast this morning and not been sick and it lvely, weeing and pooing ok. What would you suggest


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't know Jayne, but I would imagine he's fine, maybe just a reaction to the jag. Others will have advice, but I didn't want to ignore your post! :hug:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I don't know Jayne, but I would imagine he's fine, maybe just a reaction to the jag. Others will have advice, but I didn't want to ignore your post! :hug:


Aw thankyou, I know I worry, will ring vet but didn't want to jump in as he seems fine in himself and another vet trip might stress him , but equally don't want to ignore anything


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Jayne... I though yesterday it may be a reaction to the jab as Eevee  was quite sick after her second jab, but is he still a bit gaggy this morning???


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

he is a bit gaggy, coughy. But eaten all breakfast NI and lively (all though asleep at min) bra antics tired him out lol. Has started the gagging at same time as jab and change to NI


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Honey was sick yesterday .. I thought she was coming out in symphathy for GG 

But she had ate some vet bed ... so she had to sick it up .. sorry but this is part of dog ownership ... we talk sick, poo, humping and smells..

I think I would give the vet a call if GG is still a little gaggy today.. best to be safe ... please keep us posted .. you are right it worry .. he is your puppy... 

I am a bit of a stress head at the best of times .... call the vet .. it will relax you Jayne xxxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Just rang vets and they advised to see how he goes today and if no better take back tomorrow, its not a constant cough so hope it settles, apart from that all good


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It is most probably the jab or the NI change over... but it could something stuck in his throat of anything, so just pop to the vet .. that’s what I would do.. he is lively (bra) so that is a good sign.. please don't panic, he will be fine, just get it checked out... 

Oakley was poorly when we first brought him home .. and a visit to the vet just relaxed the whole concern.. he has the runs and had blood in his poo, I was panicking like mad, as you can imagine, but he had just picked up and eaten something that didn’t agree with his tummy, he had some doggy vitamins and some sensitive can food and was fine within a few days ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

phew .. worth making the call though Jayne ... he is only a little puppy xxx

Right thats my drama for the day ... kettle on .. fancy a cuppa anyone? xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thanks JOJO, hope its nothing to do with NI, I was thinking about the bones in it but then they are ground


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> phew .. worth making the call though Jayne ... he is only a little puppy xxx
> 
> Right thats my drama for the day ... kettle on .. fancy a cuppa anyone? xx


just what I am going to do too


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jayne,i have started Pixie today on her NI,how much do you give George? how often and if he doesnt eat it all what do you do with it? is it ok to leave in bowl for a while? Sure george is ok,Pixie keeps getting hiccups,and doesnt seem that hungry today....but its all new to them i suppose!

Oh yes Jo Jo cuppa for me too! Then my ironing mountain! BORING!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> Jayne,i have started Pixie today on her NI,how much do you give George? how often and if he doesnt eat it all what do you do with it? is it ok to leave in bowl for a while? Sure george is ok,Pixie keeps getting hiccups,and doesnt seem that hungry today....but its all new to them i suppose!
> 
> Oh yes Jo Jo cuppa for me too! Then my ironing mountain! BORING!


Hi there, George gets hiccups too! He weighs 2.88kg so giving him 5% of this is approx 150g per day which I have split into 3 meals. He doesn't leave it in the bowl for any length of time! As soon as it's down it's gone! This is his second full day on it. To start with I had to encourage him by hand , think the texture felt different. Poos alot less smelly, firmer and less of, just waiting for them to turn into flly fledged 1970's poos, but maybe that will happen when he starts on bones and chicken wings lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Poos alot less smelly, firmer and less of, just waiting for them to turn into flly fledged 1970's poos, but maybe that will happen when he starts on bones and chicken wings lol


The NI alone should give you the 1970's poos! Just wait a couple of days and you'll see.
By the way, when pups have a bit of a cough, they do look like they're gagging. Dylan had very mild kennel cough when he was younger, and he just gagged a couple of times a day - I wasn't sure if it was a cough or choking, but it was the former. I would just see how he goes for a day or two and then vet if you're concerned.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> The NI alone should give you the 1970's poos! Just wait a couple of days and you'll see.
> By the way, when pups have a bit of a cough, they do look like they're gagging. Dylan had very mild kennel cough when he was younger, and he just gagged a couple of times a day - I wasn't sure if it was a cough or choking, but it was the former. I would just see how he goes for a day or two and then vet if you're concerned.


Thanks Helen, that's exactly what vet said, thankfully he hasn't done it anymore today


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

pixie said:


> Jayne,i have started Pixie today on her NI,how much do you give George? QUOTE]
> 
> I was talking to my vet as Harley seemed to be gaining weight rapidly and although I tend to go on what they look like rather than the actual weight I did think he was looking a little podgy despite following feeding instructions to the letter (he is on 3 meals a day) she said whatever feeding instructions are on packet always reduce by a one third as they tend to advise more than they need! so I have done this, even getting my teacher friend to work it out for me  and I have to say instead of putting on a kilo in a week which he was doing  he has today gone from 7.3kg to 7.7kg in 14 days which is much better and he looks better now.


----------

